# Setting a Keg King Regulator



## thuperman (14/8/14)

Hey guys,

I feel like I am missing something as this should be really easy.

I've just purchased a Keg King regulator (Mk II) , but I am not sure how to set it correctly. I've hooked it up to an empty keg and opened the CO2 bottle. The keg seems to pressurise then all of a sudden gas starts flying out of the regulator's pressure release valve. I have a check valve in the line with the arrow pointing in the direction towards the keg. What on earth am I doing wrong?








Oh, and does anyone know how to tighten these damn line clips?


----------



## PaleRider (14/8/14)

You need a special clamp tool for the oetiker clamps.... I got a cheap set from the big green shed.

As for the regulator this may help...


----------



## Drew (14/8/14)

Sounds like you may have had the regulator dialled in (or 'on') before turning the gas on.

Counterclockwise the harris reg all the way out so that it's 'off' before turning the co2 on.


----------



## brewologist (14/8/14)

A mate hade the same problem with the KK reg. Unfortuntely when we were setting up his kegerator and force carving his first batch he turned up the gas to high, the safety pressure release thingy got activated and his shed wall got covered in beer.

Not sure what the limit is on the safety? 400kpa? He sent it back and got the Tesuco. No probe since.

A pair of pliers will crimp that hose clamp in a pinch but the crimping tool is easier.


----------



## huez (14/8/14)

you will get that line clip with a pair of side cutters. No point buying a tool you will hardly use


----------



## pedleyr (14/8/14)

You've got the pressure adjustment knob on too tight. Loosen it right off


----------



## QldKev (14/8/14)

but his gauge is only reading a bit over 1 bar... 

what pressure is the gauge showing when it releases pressure?


----------



## thuperman (14/8/14)

Thank you all so much for your help. That video really cleared things up. I couldn't find that with a Google search. I completely understand now how it all works now rather than taking a semi-educated guess.

On the clips, just squeeze it with side cutters? Feels like that'll just crush them.


----------



## Camo6 (14/8/14)

thuperman said:


> On the clips, just squeeze it with side cutters? Feels like that'll just crush them.


That's the point. Sidecutters won't clamp them evenly but will do the job. Don't go overboard but you'll be unlucky to cut through one unless you go stupid. I picked up a pair of long handled pincers from Aldi's for about $4 that do the job nicely but before that just used sidecutters.


----------



## Tahoose (14/8/14)

I hate those clips, got some adjustable hose clamps which you can tighten up with a flathead screw driver, or in my case they work with a cordless drill and a 1/4inch socket.

Bunning for about $1.20 each. Garden Section

I Think these are the ones, take a small bit of beer line and you'll figure it out.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/toledo-6-16mm-perforated-clamp-hose-fit-_p3100207


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (14/8/14)

The pressure release valve's assembly allows you to adjust the pressure at which it purges i believe - the tighter it is the higher the pressure etc etc i could be wrong though. Either way, you can unscrew the inner valve so best make sure its done up nice and good or use a bit of keg lube if not, then if its still purgin off, the fellas at keg king are great and are happy to replace the faulty part usually


----------



## thuperman (15/8/14)

The reg seems to be all good now, so I might refrain from disassembling it.

I've got sidecutters but I've also got some pliers that I think might do the job. I'll give them a go.


----------



## thuperman (15/8/14)

Oh, and thanks again!


----------

